# Deer Crossing.



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Well just when you thought it was safe to go back out on the road!!! :-\

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=CI8UPHMzZm8

Hobbsy


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Oh I so hope this a brilliant piece of satire and not further proof of poor US education. :-[


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I'd lean more towards inbreeding than a lack of education..............


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Hob - LOL!!!!!!!!!LOL!!!!!!! - I agree with the lady - I only throw my trash out the window if the road does not have a NO LITTERING SIGN !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Ozkar said:


> I'd lean more towards inbreeding than a lack of education..............


Oh ya, you betcha. You might be on to someting der. You have to take what you can get for a mate in North Dakota. It's about as populous as the Outback, dontcha know. 

Excuse me. I'm going to go watch Fargo now.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

hobbsy1010 said:


> Well just when you thought it was safe to go back out on the road!!! :-\
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=CI8UPHMzZm8
> 
> Hobbsy


Just so's you know Hobbsy.................the people in Oz who are like that all live in Tassie !!!   You can always tell a tasmanian Virgin, she can run faster than her brothers and her father!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

:-[ felt my IQ drop ten points just by watching the video. 

She I will probably have to label shoes ... Left, Right.


----------

